# I, Alex Cross



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

For all you Alex Cross fans, written by James Patterson. They are going to start making the movie I, Alex Cross. It is being filmed in Cleveland, Ohio I beleive. They had the first casting call in July. The stars are suppose to be, Tyler Perry, Matthew Fox, Ed Burns and Jean Reno.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Great! 

I suppose Morgan Freeman is busy doing voice-overs.


----------

